# High hydrometer reading.



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

Is there an easy way to lower my gravity from 1.026?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Why? 1.026 is fine for a reef tank. Of course your Hydrometer is most likely way off. You should invest in a Refractometer. Pinpoint accuracy!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

In hydrometer's it's usually actually slightly higher then what u read, just add some RO/DI water to the tank to gradually lower it.

I try to keep mine slightly lower.

I need a refractomter, i'll put it on my bday wish list.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

When i first started my tank i had a glass refractometer that floated in the water it always said it was about 1.026 but before i bought my fish and corals i invested in a refractometer and the reading from that was 1.028 so it it was 0.002 out. But 1.026 is just fine for a reef tank like was mentioned above.


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> just add some RO/DI water to the tank to gradually lower it.


what is that? sorry for being an idiot.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

RO = Reverse Osmosis DI = DeIonized, water that is pretty much H2O, and not filled with all the nasties of normal tap water... you get RO/DI water through an RO/DI unit. Sometimes fish stores sell it, otherwise Walmart has Distilled water which is okay to use. Also, depending on where you live, you could use tap water with a dechlorinator, not exactly the best kind of water, but is sufficent if you don't plan on having a reef tank.


----------

